# Puppies - Boys



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Well technically they are Chihuahua Puppies just half JRT  So i thought id post them here this time The first for are of a little boy who now has a home waiting with his new friend Texas the Jackhuahua so he'll fit in perfectly ! The last few are of the othe rlittle boy messing around being bad! Theyre just over 4 weeks so ive wormed them and trimmed all their names today they got works today! lol Ill get some of the three little girls over the weekend! Anyone want to suggest names? The little boy was suggested as Thor lol Well have fun! Enjoy!

Boy 1 (Suggested Thor)


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Boy 2 (No name  Any suggestions lol )


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh my word what sweet hearts!!!!! Are they bigger than tiny yet? LOL!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha lol no of course not! haha ill try and get a comparsion photo tomorrow but im not guarenteeing anything lol! The boys look more JRT the girls look more Chi! One of the girls has a broken coat too its cute


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

.Well the boys are super sweet, are you going to post pics of the girls soon?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

yep i didnt take anytoday of them im going to try tomorrow and get loads of them too  lol


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

How about Studmuffin for the second one or Pretty Boy.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha lol thanks  He has yet to find a home  Hopefully he'll find just the right one that suits him

Or erm * cough* i just might have to keep him lol


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww lovely looking boys. Very sweet, cant believe they are so big already x


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww Cheeky, what adorable little boys! I love the second little guy.. just mail him the the states..lol And I will call him Shakesphere! Deb


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg!! there adorable!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

They are adorable. That second one looks like a bit of the devil..bet he has a JRT personality. He just looks busy...Love them both!!!


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

i reckon the second little boy looks like an Amos


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Awww I think you should call boy 2 Rascul lol


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

omg! i just wanna pick them up and cuddle x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

rache said:


> Aww lovely looking boys. Very sweet, cant believe they are so big already x


Thanks you! You'd be surprised the girls look the same size as they did 2 weeks ago lol



chideb said:


> Aww Cheeky, what adorable little boys! I love the second little guy.. just mail him the the states..lol And I will call him Shakesphere! Deb


haha lol Thanks Deb i like that name very intellectual lol but hes not too smart :S haha lol



JRZL said:


> omg!! there adorable!!


Thank you!



rubia said:


> They are adorable. That second one looks like a bit of the devil..bet he has a JRT personality. He just looks busy...Love them both!!!


haha hes quite cheeky actually i couldnt get a cute photo of him just sitting still lol 



sookey said:


> i reckon the second little boy looks like an Amos





phoebedog said:


> Awww I think you should call boy 2 Rascul lol


Thanks for all the name suggestions! I must say i do like the sound of Rascal lol



*Princess* said:


> omg! i just wanna pick them up and cuddle x


Haha thank you! Im going to have some more fun tonight and try and take some of the girls and some gorup photos :S fun lol!


----------

